# An "Initial" question



## thesmokindogs (Jul 12, 2017)

Doing a fair bit of work in information technology (IT) I'm used to acronyms o'plenty. But in wandering around this and other boards on smoking I've come across a few that I'm curious about. 

I'm sure they refer to different types of smokers but knowing what they mean would sure make more sense!  

MES
GOSM
CG
WSM
...and any others you think of. 

Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2017)

thesmokindogs said:


> Doing a fair bit of work in information technology (IT) I'm used to acronyms o'plenty. But in wandering around this and other boards on smoking I've come across a few that I'm curious about.
> 
> I'm sure they refer to different types of smokers but knowing what they mean would sure make more sense!
> 
> ...


MES: Masterbuilt Electric Smoker

GOSM: Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain (smoker)

CG: Char-Griller (smoker)

WSM: Weber Smokey Mountain (smoker)

SPOG: Salt Pepper Onion Garlic

OKJ: Oklahoma Joe (smoker)

This could take all day.  Here you go!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 12, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> MES: Masterbuilt Electric Smoker
> GOSM: Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain (smoker)
> CG: Char-Griller (smoker)
> WSM: Weber Smokey Mountain (smoker)
> ...



Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## nate07 (Jul 12, 2017)

thesmokindogs said:


> Doing a fair bit of work in information technology (IT) I'm used to acronyms o'plenty. But in wandering around this and other boards on smoking I've come across a few that I'm curious about.
> 
> I'm sure they refer to different types of smokers but knowing what they mean would sure make more sense!
> 
> ...



I am fairly new to this forum as well but I believe these to be the acronyms.. Other members maybe able to offer more..

MES= Masterbuilt Electric Smoker
GOSM = Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain 
CG= Char Grill 
WSM = Weber Smokey Mountain 
IT= Internal Temp


----------



## joe black (Jul 12, 2017)

FB.   Fire Box

CC.   Cooking chamber

PP.   pulled pork butt


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 13, 2017)

nate07 said:


> I am fairly new to this forum as well but I believe these to be the acronyms.. Other members maybe able to offer more..
> 
> MES= Masterbuilt Electric Smoker
> GOSM = Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain
> ...



And the list is endless! [emoji]128513[/emoji]

Thanks!


----------

